# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  ترکیب دو ستون یک جدول؟

## طبیب دل

با سلام به دوستان
چطور می تونم دو ستون یک جدول رو در یک ستون نمایش بدم؟
مثلا فیلد nameو فیلد lastName در یک ستون به اسم user نمایش داده بشه. . . 
با تشکر

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

سلام،
عملگر + دو کاربرد داره یکیش جمع دو مقدار عددی است و دیگری الحاق دو رشته.
شما برای ساخت ستون محاسباتی باید از این عملگر به شکل زیر استفاده کنید:
SELECT NAME + ' ' + LASTNAME AS user
FROM table_name

توجه داشته باشید که برای اینکه نام و نام خانوادگی به هم نچسبند از کاراکتر space بین آنها استفاده شده است.
فراموش کردم که برای این ستون محاسباتی یک نام مستعار در نظر بگیرم. الان اینکار را انجام دادم. به گفته خودتان user انتخاب شد.

----------

